# Any Houston Meets?



## TxHouse (Nov 7, 2010)

Are there any meets in the Houston area anytime soon. I've never been to any kind of SQ or SPL contest and want to go to one to see what its all about. I don't really care what kind of event it is as long as its in the Houston area and they allow people to show up and observe, not just to competitors.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

lets do it!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in, school is almost over


----------

